# 91 Klein Rascal Rescue



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

just picked up this 91 Rascal. Looks better in the pic than it actually is. Bike was originally Magenta black fade and the owner painted over with red paint. The bike then apparently got covered over with what I can only describe as a red type of plastidip spray. It's going to be an arm buster to get it stripped down


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

Anti chain suck device will need attention


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

frame has gone under a serious weight loss program lol. Paint stripper wouldn't touch this stuff total scrape job uggh


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

Good luck! I vividly remember my ‘97 Pulse Race with screaming orange paint. Subbing. How are you going to repaint it?


----------



## Smiles for miles (Feb 26, 2021)

Nice! 

I have one with the original red/black fade in my garage. Fantastic bike.


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

Not every bicycle painter out there wants $500 to sandblast and re-spray. Some painters will do a great job for $150 or so. If you want this to be a premium restoration, I’d highly recommend an experienced painter. 

Good luck whatever you decide, old Kleins are good looking bikes.


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

well it's probably not exactly spec but it'll be good enough for this build. I'm so happy to have saved this piece from the landfill.


----------



## Smiles for miles (Feb 26, 2021)

Let me know if you need any photos of my 91 Rascal. It has the original paint, but I added all of the components so mine was never original component spec.


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

Smiles for miles said:


> Let me know if you need any photos of my 91 Rascal. It has the original paint, but I added all of the components so mine was never original component spec.


Sweet pics are always informative one way or another. I'm torn as to color scheme. The original is appealing to me but not sure if I can handle the magenta. I like house of Kolor lime mist or Jeep mojito green as well. There is a FrankenKlein on the net that I really like as well. I've got a mishmash of components DX thumbless and lever XT front and rear derailleurs. I've got an m560 lx crank set that really like And I just picked up a Rocky Mountain Fusion that has MaVic 231 Rims with LX 563 front and rear.


----------



## Smiles for miles (Feb 26, 2021)

I'll post some pics tomorrow afternoon. I agree the magenta is a bold choice  If nothing else the photos will show the original graphics that were put on that specific frame. Nice job removing that Line X coating! That must have been a lot of work


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

here are the colour options I'm down to deciding on. First was original. Keeping in mind my Klein decal for the down tube are white not black. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Smiles for miles (Feb 26, 2021)

I like the green and black, but I'm partial to the 50/50 two-color fade


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Impressive job on the chain device. I'd have tossed it and wouldn't have thought of this fix. Good on you. Looking forward to seeing the final build.


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

Frame is off to get blasted and powder coated so I figured I might as well get some of the parts up to the level I need them to be


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

Hubs wheels and new control center love seeing the parts come together


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

So I was travelling on the weekend to a larger city and found myself in a thrift shop. First time I've seen a thrift shop with bikes in it. None of the bikes were anything interesting but I did score this Avocet Gelfex saddle for $8 canadian. May end up on the Rascal. Your thoughts?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

victorm said:


> So I was travelling on the weekend to a larger city and found myself in a thrift shop. First time I've seen a thrift shop with bikes in it. None of the bikes were anything interesting but I did score this Avocet Gelfex saddle for $8 canadian. May end up on the Rascal. Your thoughts?
> View attachment 1941577
> View attachment 1941578
> View attachment 1941579
> View attachment 1941580


I had one. It´s nice but i prfer something like a Flite


----------



## JPL65 (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice save on an old bike, I think its great when they are saved from the scrap yard.


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

Those Avocet saddles make me miss the 90s...

However, these Lycra models act like sponges. Sadly, this means they retain more remnants of the previous owner than a leather or synthetic leather saddle would.


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

got some M730 formerly on an 89 Gary Fisher. These will need a little attention but will clean up really well


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

Completed repair of the broken tooth. Quite happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

well it's frame reveal day. I tried to stay true to the original color scheme. Basically the pink has been replaced by the green. Still needs to cure for a bit before I can wax and polish and start to build up. Fade turned out pretty good for my limited experience and equipment consisting of spray cans. Kawasaki green with semi gloss black and purple. Fork has been powder coated high gloss black.


----------



## BigErn (Aug 5, 2018)

Looking great so far! I'm inspired now to fix up the Marin Lite I picked up from my buddy that has had it since the mid 90's. Can't wait to start this project, thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

I am searching for a black 1” threaded headset for this. The Chrome FSA I feel won’t look the part. If anyone has something to offer that would be most appreciated. Prefer an XT but would entertain other options. Need cantis as well 😉


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

So the chrome headset i have won't look right on this build and payment $150 for a black Deore XT is not happening either I decoded to try the Duplicolor paint option. Unbelievable how this turned out. Will try it until another option presents itself


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

seat post showed up today so i put some what together before waxing the frame and putting components on. Looks good so far


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

Well I needed to be a bit of a contortionist, and had to hold my to tongue a couple times so I didn't curse out loud but i manage to pull the noodles through the frame. Used needle, thread, gravity and a beefy magnet to get these through. A second set of hands would have made the job a lot easier. More progress and more lessons learned.


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

Another one of my stresses was remounting the bottom bracket bearings. I intended to use a large C clamp to press the drive side bearing in but it wasn't strong enough. My wife thought I was losing my mind when she found the shaft and bearings in the kitchen freezer? i found a socket from a ratchet set that was very close to the bearing outside diameter and with some backing a some cautious hammering i was able to get in. Putting in the no drive side went similarly poor. Bearing actually went in more easily but the alignment was off on the drive side bearing and the shaft turned but with a lot of friction. I used my depth probe on my caliper and found that it one 1 mm out of square to the frame. Couple firm taps with hammer and screw driver I was able to knock it into alignment and she spins wonderfully. ?glad that's done without any damage to paint or parts


----------



## Smiles for miles (Feb 26, 2021)

Nice! I've done the freezer trick too. Works like a charm. Seems like bottom brackets offer up a new and unique challenge every time.


----------



## Smiles for miles (Feb 26, 2021)

Are you missing the cable relay part under the BB? Here's what mine looks like. Came with the frame from the factory.


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

Smiles for miles said:


> Are you missing the cable relay part under the BB? Here's what mine looks like. Came with the frame from the factory.


No I actually have it cleaned up and ready to put back on. Just finished tracing the last noodle(rear brake) I destroyed my hand riveter years back so I need to get my brother in laws to get it mounted up. Love the Cook Bros cranks btw


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

Current status, likely won't change much for awhile as I build up funds to get the specific parts I need to continue.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

victorm said:


> View attachment 1946247
> 
> View attachment 1946248
> 
> Current status, likely won't change much for awhile as I build up funds to get the specific parts I need to continue.


Clearly needs more purple anno, but looking pretty awesome.


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

Likely purple anodized canti's, cable set not sure housing color black likely, Ringle purple water bottle cage and likely new saddle Flite or Turbo maybe change handle bar to Syncros if I happen across something I like and oh ya not sure about the tires white would be dreamy or maybe tan wall? so ya basically done lol......


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Well depending on how liquid you're feeling today...

Purple Ringle Stem and King Headset

Guy also has an unused pair of Deore cage pedals...


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

BadgerOne said:


> Well depending on how liquid you're feeling today...
> 
> Purple Ringle Stem and King Headset
> 
> Guy also has an unused pair of Deore cage pedals...


Too rich for my blood, thanks though. I'd be looking for a new home if my wife saw that hit the visa statement lol


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

so brain cramp on my part, the new Syncros bar I've been waiting for arrived, i was so excited then sooo crushed. The wide clamp portion of the stem will not accept the riser bar. Now what? settle for the Titec bar, find a 1" Syncros stem with hinged clamp or a flat Syncros bar with 5 deg sweep. Hmmff I'm not great at being patient and money not endless.


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

Tried from the bottom but the threaded insert were simply pulling out. So I pondered for a few hours while at work and determined to put nuts under the topside and press from there. Had to really open it up but worked flawlessly.


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

all cabled up🕺🏼🎉


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

pretty clean cable noodle install🔥🔥


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

trying on some different rims and tires. Yah or nah?


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

a little better picture


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 9, 2011)

Very cool project! I'm amazed at the patience these rebuilds require, not sure I could do it. Love that you squeeze in some purple!

I've been wanting/meaning to put one of my Flite saddles on my mtb bike, had no idea people actually used them for anything but road biking. I've ridden them for years on a variety of road bikes. Seeing this thread I realize I won't be committing an mtb-etiquette breach


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

tried a set of skin walls. The DTH are a little lighter color than I prefer but wanted to see.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

victorm said:


> View attachment 1949516
> 
> tried a set of skin walls. The DTH are a little lighter color than I prefer but wanted to see.


I think it looks much better with those wheels and tires. It may sound silly, but I had some tires like that with light colored sidewalls and I used Old English to darken them.



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Old-English-8-fl-oz-Wood-Furniture-Scratch-Cover/3344596?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-lwn-_-ggl-_-PLA_LWN_127_Cleaning-_-3344596-_-0-_-0-_-0&ds_rl=1286981&gclid=CjwKCAjwy7CKBhBMEiwA0Eb7amQH8CazKWzgvdQUWtSVtP09audZMdxMr9_qubgml30WzlNv46d5UBoCbuoQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks for the input and the neat little tip. These will be going back on my Stumpjumper so color will remain as is but definitely good to know👍🏻 This bike definitely needs knobby tires😉


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

Took the wheels off my Ritchey to see. The more i see the more i like the original Mavic 231 wheels just not sure on black or skinwall.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Defiantly like the black rims more than the silver ones.
Might look better with the maxxis tires or if the tan would be clean.


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

not the best pic but here it is with the 231's and black. It looks real good in the flesh.


----------



## Smiles for miles (Feb 26, 2021)

Looks good! I didn't want to say anything but I did not like those gray tires on the Klein . If you don't have anything nice to say...


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

So I went and got measured for a saddle. Sit bone width is 90mm suggests specialized brand saddles in widths of 143mm for a mid range riding position. I’d like to get a vintage Flite titanium saddle for this bike but I’d like to ensure it’s quite comfortable as I intend on this being my usual ride. I know it’s a big ask but would if i stay around the 143-150 range it should be comfortable regardless of brand?


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

n Mj








Purple bits


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

As she sits. Brakes and rear derailleur on the way LX 560 stuff. Bottle cage stuck in some sort of covid shipping nightmare. Hoping to ride before the snow falls🥶


----------



## Smiles for miles (Feb 26, 2021)

Looking good! The bottle cage receivers inside my Rascal frame disconnected from the inner frame and now spin freely. It's a problem because there are already cages on there and the cages are loose as a result. Tried to lube them up thoroughly, but no dice yet.


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

Smiles for miles said:


> Looking good! The bottle cage receivers inside my Rascal frame disconnected from the inner frame and now spin freely. It's a problem because there are already cages on there and the cages are loose as a result. Tried to lube them up thoroughly, but no dice yet.


Ahh that’s sucks. The two under the bottom tube did the same on this one so they stayed green and in place from here on I guess. Wish I could come up with a solution to reseat but nothing comes to mind


----------



## Smiles for miles (Feb 26, 2021)

I've read that you can drill them out and replace them, but it's touch and go, with a high likelihood of failure. Haven't decided the plan yet. I want to rehab the Rascal soon. I'll post photos here if I get it done someday.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

victorm said:


> Ahh that’s sucks. The two under the bottom tube did the same on this one so they stayed green and in place from here on I guess. Wish I could come up with a solution to reseat but nothing comes to mind


Can you not use a rivet nut tool to tighten them up again?


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

acer66 said:


> Can you not use a rivet nut tool to tighten them up again?


Problem with rivnut tool is that it threads in and if you can’t spin out the existing bolts because the threaded sleeve spins in the frame


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

victorm said:


> Problem with rivnut tool is that it threads in and if you can’t spin out the existing bolts because the threaded sleeve spins in the frame


Oh sorry I missed that the bolts are still in there.

Is there a way to wedge something between the frame and the flange of the nut?


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

Maybe try seeping a loctite type of product around it maybe it would hold enough to spin the bolt


acer66 said:


> Oh sorry I missed that the bolts are still in there.
> 
> Is there a way to wedge something between the frame and the flange of the nut?


 I’ve got a good picture of the underside bolt betw the cable noodles. The threaded sleeve is essentially the same diameter as the bolt head therefore inaccesible.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

victorm said:


> I’ve got a good picture of the underside bolt betw the cable noodles. The threaded sleeve is essentially the same diameter as the bolt head therefore inaccesible.


They sure do not make it easy for you.


----------



## Gilarider (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you tried pulling on the cage while you unscrew the bolt? 

If you can unthread the bolts, the rivnut tool should tighten things back up again


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

I hope you’ve enjoyed following along the build process of my Klein. I also have the Ritchey Ultra pictured above that I saved from certain demise.








Mid 80s Ritchey Ultra Build ser3009 - Bike Forums


Classic & Vintage - Mid 80s Ritchey Ultra Build ser3009 - Bought this off a guy who was given it by the original owner. Needless to say it is in a state of disrepair.



www.bikeforums.net




If any of you are members of retrobike.uk I'd love it if you would vote for it in this month’s BOTM Bike of the Month competition. https://www.retrobike.co.uk/threads/...5#post-3182887


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

New to me saddle day. My size 143mm for $55.00 had to pull the trigger. Specialized Hollow Chromo Body Geometry


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

been a little slow lately waiting for parts to arrive. Happened get some onza bar ends in a20$ parts box thatvstill had the end plugs in so i was pumped to add them to the Klein


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

Hey all the vote is open for Bike of the month October where I have my Ritchey Ultra in the running. Would appreciate a vote if any of you follow there BoTM - BotM October 2021 - The Vote


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

brakes are on finally. Rear derailleur next making some progress 👍🏻


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)




----------

